# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  pinched nerve in traps area today

## Quester

Doing incline presses, I pinched a nerve in the traps area (L-side). It was the beginning of my workout and I immediately stopped.
- 
I have taken 800mg of Ibuprofen and will take it every 8 hours for inflammation. 
-
I called chiro for decompression of cervical area, sched at 15:45.
-
I'm wondering about ice or heat? Heat would loosen the tightness, I'm always tight there, but make inflammation worse. Ice would do the opposite.

----------


## almostgone

> Doing incline presses, I pinched a nerve in the traps area (L-side). It was the beginning of my workout and I immediately stopped.
> - 
> I have taken 800mg of Ibuprofen and will take it every 8 hours for inflammation. 
> -
> I called chiro for decompression of cervical area, sched at 15:45.
> -
> I'm wondering about ice or heat? Heat would loosen the tightness, I'm always tight there, but make inflammation worse. Ice would do the opposite.


For something like that I would opt for moist heat and light stretching. Ice would make me tense up and probably give me a nasty headache to boot.

----------

